

How does a weak targeted page compete against a strong kind-of-targeted page? - seolearningguy

How does a keyword targeted page compete against a high PR, but not-as-targeted page?<p>So for example, if I made a page right now targeting the keyphrase "Go anywhere with your rhubarb", and did everything possible for on-page optimization, how would it compete against a site that does not target that keyphrase, but ranks high for a related keyphrase?
======
patio11
Depends on how competitive the phrase is. If it really was "Go anywhere with
your rhubarb" then you'll win automatically with basic on-page SEO (title tag
+ related H1 = you win). If not, then you do the basic optimization _and_ get
anchor-text links to the page.

~~~
seolearningguy
So no matter what how targeted my page is, if the competing page that is
targeting a lsi keyword is a strong page, then I have no chance?

